# fantasy vs. reality



## bdog (Jul 18, 2006)

After fantasizing about feeding a woman for years, it's finally a reality. It's a whole lot different than my fantasies. While it's wonderful to have a real person that I care about, it's sometimes hard for me to get into that erotic frame of mind when i'm actually feeding her. It doesn't take time to go the fridge or the store in fantasy, food doesn't cost money in fantasy, and so forth. I'm curious as to what other people have experienced as their fantasies transitioned into realities.

+bdog


----------



## GordoNegro (Jul 19, 2006)

I just have to say its a feeling like no other to actually be able to be with someone you can truly enjoy, say anything and be on the same page. I know opposites attract but like-minded characteristics do as well.


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Jul 19, 2006)

I would sell a kidney to feed a woman if I had to. As far as going back and forth to the fridge, I'd set up a buffet of sorts, with everything prepared. This way you can enjoy the session without interruption. Enjoy it man, it could all come to a screeching halt at any moment. Trust me on this. 

Anyway, if you don't mind working for a living, why worry about putting a little effort in to your ultimate fantasy? A feedee I've been talking to asked me if I'd enjoy feeding her while having sex with her. I replied, "I'd feed you while sitting on a hot stove if that's what it took." 

Count yourself luckier than 99.4% of the feeder community, and enjoy yourself bro, I'd give a lot to be in your shoes.


----------



## Moonchild (Jul 19, 2006)

Heh, I think you just emphasized his point, Blueyedevil. The impression I get is that he thought about it the same way you do before it happened.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 19, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> I would sell a kidney to feed a woman if I had to. As far as going back and forth to the fridge, I'd set up a buffet of sorts, with everything prepared. This way you can enjoy the session without interruption. Enjoy it man, it could all come to a screeching halt at any moment. Trust me on this.
> 
> Anyway, if you don't mind working for a living, why worry about putting a little effort in to your ultimate fantasy? A feedee I've been talking to asked me if I'd enjoy feeding her while having sex with her. I replied, "I'd feed you while sitting on a hot stove if that's what it took."
> 
> Count yourself luckier than 99.4% of the feeder community, and enjoy yourself bro, I'd give a lot to be in your shoes.



Would it trouble you to be relegated to a life of practical servitude due to your lovers increasing size? I would reckon that after a while you would get tired of having to fetch things for her all the time. Once you sit down and get comfortable once again you have to get up to cries from her to go bring her a pen, a napkin, help her off the couch, run and bring her a chair, fetch her purse, the phone, etc. I often wonder about this very same thing in that some guys find the reality of being in this type of relationship to be a lot more tedious than they ever imagined.


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Jul 19, 2006)

Lilly, he didn't say she's immobile. That's a whole other can of worms right there. What a lot of people don't get is that most feeders don't aspire to cause immobility. We just want to help a fat girl get fatter. Watch her pig out. Enable her decadance and gluttony, and be a catalyst for a decadent lifestyle. Immobility and constant care is a fantasy, but not one that most of us want to truly live out. I'm being kind of brave speaking for an entire community of people, I know, but I wouldn't say this if I wasn't confident. I think what our OP was getting at was that he found a girl willing to gain weight for him, and he's excited, but a little disappointed that food doesn't magically appear prepared and free of cost like it does in his daydreams. And it's a good point, I just suggested that he understand that everything has his price, and the fullfillment of his fantasy is well worth the cost of some grub, and the time to prepare it. 

For a clearer explanation, take a look at the poll a few posts down.

Cheers to all, and have a great day!


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 19, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Would it trouble you to be relegated to a life of practical servitude due to your lovers increasing size? I would reckon that after a while you would get tired of having to fetch things for her all the time. Once you sit down and get comfortable once again you have to get up to cries from her to go bring her a pen, a napkin, help her off the couch, run and bring her a chair, fetch her purse, the phone, etc. I often wonder about this very same thing in that some guys find the reality of being in this type of relationship to be a lot more tedious than they ever imagined.




Agreed these are the parts that are usually left out of the fantasy.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 19, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Lilly, he didn't say she's immobile. That's a whole other can of worms right there. What a lot of people don't get is that most feeders don't aspire to cause immobility. We just want to help a fat girl get fatter. Watch her pig out. Enable her decadance and gluttony, and be a catalyst for a decadent lifestyle. Immobility and constant care is a fantasy, but not one that most of us want to truly live out. I'm being kind of brave speaking for an entire community of people, I know, but I wouldn't say this if I wasn't confident. I think what our OP was getting at was that he found a girl willing to gain weight for him, and he's excited, but a little disappointed that food doesn't magically appear prepared and free of cost like it does in his daydreams. And it's a good point, I just suggested that he understand that everything has his price, and the fullfillment of his fantasy is well worth the cost of some grub, and the time to prepare it.
> 
> For a clearer explanation, take a look at the poll a few posts down.
> 
> ...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 19, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Lilly, he didn't say she's immobile. That's a whole other can of worms right there. What a lot of people don't get is that most feeders don't aspire to cause immobility. We just want to help a fat girl get fatter. Watch her pig out. Enable her decadance and gluttony, and be a catalyst for a decadent lifestyle. Immobility and constant care is a fantasy, but not one that most of us want to truly live out. I'm being kind of brave speaking for an entire community of people, I know, but I wouldn't say this if I wasn't confident. I think what our OP was getting at was that he found a girl willing to gain weight for him, and he's excited, but a little disappointed that food doesn't magically appear prepared and free of cost like it does in his daydreams. And it's a good point, I just suggested that he understand that everything has his price, and the fullfillment of his fantasy is well worth the cost of some grub, and the time to prepare it.
> 
> For a clearer explanation, take a look at the poll a few posts down.
> 
> Cheers to all, and have a great day!



Don't get me wrong, I'm not harassing you about your fantasy. I know that when I put on weight really fast my body doesn't usually catch up with it right away. Even with a ten pound weight gain it's too much to lug around and I will get winded really fast and my joints will ache. Immobility isn't some far off in the distance consequence when you reach 400 but something that can happen fairly quickly if someone is putting on weight fast even if they're only 160. At 225 she may get tired out really easy and become too lazy to get up and grab the remote. 

I enjoy feeder play also but the realities of the aches and pains can be a little disheartening even in mild doses. Even moreso when a partner doesn't mind the fun parts but they get testy when it's time for them to help you off the couch or slow down to keep pace with you when walking down the street. 

I'm not implying anything about you personally, just contributing to the thread: fantasy, reality, bla bla bla.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 19, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Lilly, he didn't say she's immobile. That's a whole other can of worms right there. What a lot of people don't get is that most feeders don't aspire to cause immobility. We just want to help a fat girl get fatter. Watch her pig out. Enable her decadance and gluttony, and be a catalyst for a decadent lifestyle. Immobility and constant care is a fantasy, but not one that most of us want to truly live out. I'm being kind of brave speaking for an entire community of people, I know, but I wouldn't say this if I wasn't confident. I think what our OP was getting at was that he found a girl willing to gain weight for him, and he's excited, but a little disappointed that food doesn't magically appear prepared and free of cost like it does in his daydreams. And it's a good point, I just suggested that he understand that everything has his price, and the fullfillment of his fantasy is well worth the cost of some grub, and the time to prepare it.
> 
> For a clearer explanation, take a look at the poll a few posts down.
> 
> Cheers to all, and have a great day!



make it chocolate covered strawberries you wont have to burn your ass hehe


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 19, 2006)

I think most feeders don't want their feedee to be immobile or unhealthy... The excitement is to feed & watch their feedee get bigger but not to the point where they can only depend on someone to live but I am sure there is a few somewhere who do but most cases no. I am quite sure if the feeder cares deeply for his feedee he will take care of her because she has given him something he so desired... and in his heart he wouldnt want her to be in such a position that it affects her health. 

Thats why a Feeder/Feedee relationship should be done with someone you care for not just for the sake of being a turn on. The Feeder is sharing his fantasy with his Feedee in which he should cherish, love & take care of her & the Feedee is giving something of herself to someone she cares for so that when she eats its the enjoyment of the food itself & the gleam in her Feeders eyes as she eats makes her happy.. Just like in a realtionship when u care for someone that makes u happy in every sense then all you want to do is make them happy in return.. the eating & gaining weight is something that connects 2 people together... but yes in some cases their are Feeder/Feedee situation where its just that & no commitment which is good for some I guess but not for me.


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Jul 19, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not harassing you about your fantasy. I know that when I put on weight really fast my body doesn't usually catch up with it right away. Even with a ten pound weight gain it's too much to lug around and I will get winded really fast and my joints will ache. Immobility isn't some far off in the distance consequence when you reach 400 but something that can happen fairly quickly if someone is putting on weight fast even if they're only 160. At 225 she may get tired out really easy and become too lazy to get up and grab the remote.
> 
> I enjoy feeder play also but the realities of the aches and pains can be a little disheartening even in mild doses. Even moreso when a partner doesn't mind the fun parts but they get testy when it's time for them to help you off the couch or slow down to keep pace with you when walking down the street.
> 
> I'm not implying anything about you personally, just contributing to the thread: fantasy, reality, bla bla bla.



I understand your point, and I'm not here to bicker with anyone. I started posting more recently because I'm tired of all the misconceptions about feederism. We are ALWAYS portrayed as uncaring, and I'm sick to death of it. I didn't mean to sound defensive, I'm just constantly looking over my shoulder these days for the self-annointed "intellectual", anti-feeder BBW's to come tromping through my garden with their bad haircuts, combat boots, and horn-rimmed glasses. Lack of understanding gives us this bad rep, not our actions and intentions.

There's not a feeder in existance who wants a feedee to outrun him, and helping a girl off the couch because she's too stuffed and/or lazy to do it herself is the ultimate rush to us. I dare any person who is a known feeder here to disagree with me. The guys you're thinking of aren't true feeders. They're just dicks. And I'm sorry if you've run in to a few of them, but it wasn't us. 

My father hates Chinese people:bow: , because my grandfather was killed in Korea.:doh: I know, doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 19, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> I understand your point, and I'm not here to bicker with anyone. I started posting more recently because I'm tired of all the misconceptions about feederism. We are ALWAYS portrayed as uncaring, and I'm sick to death of it. I didn't mean to sound defensive, I'm just constantly looking over my shoulder these days for the self-annointed "intellectual", anti-feeder BBW's to come tromping through my garden with their bad haircuts, combat boots, and horn-rimmed glasses. Lack of understanding gives us this bad rep, not our actions and intentions.
> 
> There's not a feeder in existance who wants a feedee to outrun him, and helping a girl off the couch because she's too stuffed and/or lazy to do it herself is the ultimate rush to us. I dare any person who is a known feeder here to disagree with me. The guys you're thinking of aren't true feeders. They're just dicks. And I'm sorry if you've run in to a few of them, but it wasn't us.
> 
> My father hates Chinese people:bow: , because my grandfather was killed in Korea.:doh: I know, doesn't make sense to me either.



Gives the Devil a hug........ Im sure you would take great care of your feedee
Now if only I can find one for myself


----------



## bdog (Jul 19, 2006)

To clarify a few points, my partner isn't very big, nor is she interested in gaining weight. She does, however, love food and loves being fed. I think of our relationship in the long term, I love her completely, and would never do anything to damage either her health or happiness. She might not ever win a triathalon as a result of our desires, but that's not because I'm imposing my wishes upon her.

That being said, I go back to my original question. What are peoples' experiences going from fantasy to reality? 

+bdog


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 19, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> anti-feeder BBW's to come tromping through my garden with their bad haircuts, combat boots, and horn-rimmed glasses.


 
yea.. cause we really do look like that!

:doh:


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Jul 19, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> yea.. cause we really do look like that!
> 
> :doh:


I'm pretty sure you have 2 out of 3 anyway...


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 19, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> I'm pretty sure you have 2 out of 3 anyway...




2 out of 3, maybe... so I guess im not one!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 19, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> I understand your point, and I'm not here to bicker with anyone. I started posting more recently because I'm tired of all the misconceptions about feederism. We are ALWAYS portrayed as uncaring, and I'm sick to death of it. I didn't mean to sound defensive, I'm just constantly looking over my shoulder these days for the self-annointed "intellectual", anti-feeder BBW's to come tromping through my garden with their bad haircuts, combat boots, and horn-rimmed glasses. Lack of understanding gives us this bad rep, not our actions and intentions.
> 
> There's not a feeder in existance who wants a feedee to outrun him, and helping a girl off the couch because she's too stuffed and/or lazy to do it herself is the ultimate rush to us. I dare any person who is a known feeder here to disagree with me. The guys you're thinking of aren't true feeders. They're just dicks. And I'm sorry if you've run in to a few of them, but it wasn't us.
> 
> My father hates Chinese people:bow: , because my grandfather was killed in Korea.:doh: I know, doesn't make sense to me either.



I get ya' Blueyedevil173.  And though you've described me to a T from my bad haircut to my warped combat boots, I assure you that I'm not out to piss on anyone here. Like you I'm also skeptical of the straw man representative of what a feeder is supposed to be, but that also goes for the shining image of the feeder boyscout whose there to cushion my ascension to fullness with an extended hand and a soapy towel at my ass when I have to go and can't reach. That image isn't 100% accurate either. 

Feeders come in all packages from punks to princes. I happen to be attracted to confident independent opinionated and intelligent men. (It's a wretched predilection, nevertheless I can't seem to stop myself) Some of them are fine with helping me off the couch, others are repulsed by the idea of having to cater around a woman who needs assistance all the time. The fantasy is fine and they're happy to play along but once it's over, pick your own ass up off the couch and buckle your own damned boots. It doesn't mean they're evil people or they intend to use women or callously take advantage. They just fantasize about one thing yet in real life they desire a low maintenance ambitious independent woman who can parallel park and carry her own groceries up the stairs. For them the reality of feeding is more maintenance than they are willing to realistically take on.

*pushes up horn rimmed glasses*


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sucks being characterized doesn't it? Thanks for understanding, Lilly. You make good points, and I agree. Being a feeder doesn't make you a boy scout any more than it makes you a sado-dom freak. Everyone is different, and I guess the only point I have left to make is that the 1 out of 20 feeders who are total jerks are the ones you always hear about. 

There, my quiver is empty. 

And let's not forget that I love you all just for being fat in the first place.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 20, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Sucks being characterized doesn't it? Thanks for understanding, Lilly. You make good points, and I agree. Being a feeder doesn't make you a boy scout any more than it makes you a sado-dom freak. Everyone is different, and I guess the only point I have left to make is that the 1 out of 20 feeders who are total jerks are the ones you always hear about.
> 
> There, my quiver is empty.
> 
> And let's not forget that I love you all just for being fat in the first place.




haha you said 'quiver'


----------



## GordoNegro (Jul 20, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Agreed these are the parts that are usually left out of the fantasy.



That is true. Alot of factors to truly consider.
Hence the difference with people occasionally flirting with it as opposed to making that lifestyle choice in which $ for accomodations, extra effort and personal care are essential.
Hence its always good to truly discuss and think things through, to be on the same wavelength. If you're an outdoors/out in public type person..knowing that reasonable accomodations become more difficult over time as certain restaurants/events/places are not the fun attractive options they used to be... to revert to dining at home on the couch or ordering delivery.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 20, 2006)

Yup...

I kind of consider myself a feeder, but I couldn't ever really make the jump to doing it for real-real... I like doing things with her, outside, active-like, too much to give them up. 

Soo I just sit back and watch and celebrate every pound 

=Divals


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 20, 2006)

Divals said:


> Yup...
> 
> I kind of consider myself a feeder, but I couldn't ever really make the jump to doing it for real-real... I like doing things with her, outside, active-like, too much to give them up.
> 
> ...



Im confused... you say celebrate every pound which would mean she is gaining u can still be her feeder & she can still gain wieght like she is anyway just not get too big where she isnt active....


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 21, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> Im confused... you say celebrate every pound which would mean she is gaining u can still be her feeder & she can still gain wieght like she is anyway just not get too big where she isnt active....



That's true. I guess what I'm saying is I don't want to push her, and if she gains more slowly there's less of a push toward immobility. Immobility bad. meow.

I'm more of an enabler... 

=Divals


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 21, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Lilly, he didn't say she's immobile. That's a whole other can of worms right there. What a lot of people don't get is that most feeders don't aspire to cause immobility. We just want to help a fat girl get fatter. Watch her pig out. Enable her decadance and gluttony, and be a catalyst for a decadent lifestyle. Immobility and constant care is a fantasy, but not one that most of us want to truly live out. I'm being kind of brave speaking for an entire community of people, I know, but I wouldn't say this if I wasn't confident. I think what our OP was getting at was that he found a girl willing to gain weight for him, and he's excited, but a little disappointed that food doesn't magically appear prepared and free of cost like it does in his daydreams. And it's a good point, I just suggested that he understand that everything has his price, and the fullfillment of his fantasy is well worth the cost of some grub, and the time to prepare it.
> 
> For a clearer explanation, take a look at the poll a few posts down.
> 
> Cheers to all, and have a great day!



What I always wonder in situations like these is, just how fat is fat enough? What happens when a girl that weighs 200 agrees to go to 250 then 300 then 350 and so on. I worry that once that cycle starts its very hard to stop and then you have a woman who's no longer capable of taking care of her own most basic needs...

What happens when said woman now weighs 800 pounds and the man wakes up one day and decides that he's lived out his fantasy to its finish? He can just get up and walk away while she has had her life drastically changed...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm one of those guys who smugly refers to himself as an enabler.

For years, I've enabled myself to put on weight. Now that I've a partner, I've continued to be an enabler, and we're both putting on weight. Her much more than me.

No plans for getting hugely fat. Just enjoying ourselves for now.


----------



## Emma (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been out with a few feeders actually. Well three I've been in relationships. One I've just slept with twice. 

The first used to love when I pigged out, loved my body, moaned if I tried to diet, and hated that I couldn't walk far, he'd moan and moan about how slow I was, about how I complained and wanted to get cabs, even though I told him my legs were hurting, I was winded and I hated it although he'd happily run to the shop for food.

The second always wanted to make sure I was comfortable, he didn't force me to do anything, always brought me food, and say even if I went to sit up or move to get a drink he'd dive up and bring it to me before I had to do anything. He loved fat, gaining and everything that came with it, shame he was an utter commitmentphobe. 

The third was more of a feeder when he was younger but had decided by his old age of 19 (LOL) that while he enjoyed fat he didn't think I should try and gain anymore, although he loved it when I pigged out. He would do things for me half the time, and not the other half of the time. And you had to bug him for ages to even go to the shop hehe.


----------



## Emma (Jul 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm one of those guys who smugly refers to himself as an enabler.



Yeah... all the fun but without the guilt? So is that the only difference?


----------



## isotope (Jul 21, 2006)

I cant stand those people who cant seperate reality from fantasy. I cant wait till i date a feedee.

Then i'll cast all sorts of weight gain spells, give her weight gain formulas developed by scientists for some wacky fat reason and she'll totally gain like 100 pounds in a week. It'll be awesome.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ok I dated Feeder Im 240lbs I was willing to gain 100lbs & to be honest I think that would be all I would gain just up to the point where I can still do things on my own. Something like that is good you have a smaller BBW looking to get bigger because she has alot to go before she can get to big & then not be able to do things.. yes there are some that want to be bigger & are already at the point past 300lbs or 400 lbs then that is great too they have made the decision tha they want to get bigger I think its everyones preference on how big they want to be... nobody can force that on you iM sure when you reach a certain weight no matter how much u enjoy eating you will then maybe slow it down & just enjoy eating. I am sure the Feeder if he loves you will understand hey you gained all that weight for him already I think possibly a Feeder just likes the fact that he made his Feedee bigger that all that beautiful fat is his & he helped make it happen the idea of having a BBW & feeding her & watching her get bigger to a bigger size that he likes so much to add more rolls & more belly is the fantasy He is an FA he loves his girls big with big bellies so he can rub when she is full & that he helped make.


So back to my point in regards to being with a feeder & gaining for me in ways it is kind of scary well for me anyway because I eat & naturally gain weight on my own shit I put on 60 lbs in a year all by myself with no intentions of gaining just good ole eating. but when u do it with & for someone you care for with the idea of wanting to gain you are giving him yourself your body to feed & admire while you reap all the admiration but with all that I would need a commitment from him.. I wouldnt do this as some fly by the night thing, once in a while I think its something very very special because of what is involved you give yourself to him in feedee ways & your love & he should do the same.. why I say im scared just like someone said before when you get big & they are bored then after everything he leaves I am NOT saying all do or it may happen its just what sits in the back of my mind.


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sexxy, I totally get it. I wouldn't expect any feedee to have absolutely no qualms whatsoever about gaining a bunch of weight. It's not as if you're piercing your nipple, or dying your hair...erotic weight gain is not something you can just walk away from when someone ghosts on you. So I understand the feelings of you and most of the lovely ladies here about commitment. That's why I really think the 2 people should have much more in common than the fantasy itself. Love is something that goes way beyond sex, and it needs to be present in *any* relationship, not just a feeding one. Unless of course, the 160 pound lady truly wants to be 290 or whatever, whether she's got someone or not. But for the extreme folks who really want to go all the way, immobile style, yeah...some serious bloody consideration needs to be made. I may even say the two should be married before going that far. Not that that gurantees anything, but hell, at least he's shown that much commitment.

Sexxy is officially my new favorite lady.:smitten:


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 21, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Sexxy is officially my new favorite lady.:smitten:




Awwww, now come to ny & bring some damn cannolies :eat2:


----------



## TONYS (Jul 27, 2006)

Remember a feedee "needs" to gain weight as part of the sexual make up of this prefference. The feeder needs to feed as well and likes to see gain. Even if a gal gained some weight it would be a good thing. The talking is very important for both partners as both thrive and get their buttons pushed. I think the actual gain is part of the loving commitment. 
Being in love must be the tie that binds- period. I find a gal who gains to be the best thing ever both mentally and physically, yet I know that there is a point that reality and fantasy do not blend. Both partners must be totally in tune with each other and as a feeder feedee couple this will happen simply because both know and love to press the others buttons. When reality dictates a nessesity to stop gaining, then fantasy will be the avenue of choice for this type of couple. I would have loved seeing a gf gain from skinny and be content with being large. If she stopped gaining it would be ok simply because the gains were erotic inthemselves and memory plus mental button pushing would suffice I believe. 
Love would dictate the desire for happines of the other partner. For example say my partner wanted to be over 600 lbs and was content with that then I would do everything to make her happy and content............same is true for 400 500 700 or whatever she choose, as long as she is a true feedee the mental will still exist.


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Sexxy is officially my new favorite lady.:smitten:



SMITTEN KITTEN!


ahem.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 31, 2006)

Jes said:


> SMITTEN KITTEN!
> 
> 
> ahem.



Oh he can feed me anytime hehe :wubu:


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2006)

yes, i'm very much getting that sense, missy.


----------



## plumpmygut (Aug 1, 2006)

Just wanted to say.....This is a great thread!
Great to see the dialogue and understanding between feeders, feedees, and everyone else. 

Bravo!!  

Wish we had more threads like this on the BHM/FFA board


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> I've been out with a few feeders actually. Well three I've been in relationships. One I've just slept with twice.
> 
> The first used to love when I pigged out, loved my body, moaned if I tried to diet, and hated that I couldn't walk far, he'd moan and moan about how slow I was, about how I complained and wanted to get cabs, even though I told him my legs were hurting, I was winded and I hated it although he'd happily run to the shop for food.
> 
> ...




Hi Em, just had to tell you that I loved your use of the phrase "pig out" in your post. You just don't hear people use that term nearly enough IMO.


----------



## bdog (Aug 2, 2006)

i disagree with tonys. people can love to be fed without having the desire to gain weight. i know this from personal experience.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 3, 2006)

bdog said:


> After fantasizing about feeding a woman for years, it's finally a reality. It's a whole lot different than my fantasies. While it's wonderful to have a real person that I care about, it's sometimes hard for me to get into that erotic frame of mind when i'm actually feeding her. It doesn't take time to go the fridge or the store in fantasy, food doesn't cost money in fantasy, and so forth. I'm curious as to what other people have experienced as their fantasies transitioned into realities.
> 
> +bdog



*bdog:* I'm sure you're right about that. I've never tried to feed a guy in the real life, (only in fantasies), and I believe the fantasy are much stronger than the reality.
But I guess it depend of your desires/fantasies. For my part it's the "game" the play between two minds. Not actually the numbers of the scale. Well of course it turns me very much on to watch him outgrow his clothes and plump up - but the strongest part is the one "not showing" - and to live this out with the right "pleasure", I guess I'd have to find a man who think the same way... One who would love to plump up a bit, who turns on by a little teasing, one who loves belly-rubs and would live out hot fantasies ;-)

Even though this is a small forum, we're all thinking different. Some take it like a fetish, and others like a lifestyle, etc.


----------



## growingman (Aug 3, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *bdog:* I'm sure you're right about that. I've never tried to feed a guy in the real life, (only in fantasies), and I believe the fantasy are much stronger than the reality.
> But I guess it depend of your desires/fantasies. For my part it's the "game" the play between two minds. Not actually the numbers of the scale. Well of course it turns me very much on to watch him outgrow his clothes and plump up - but the strongest part is the one "not showing" - and to live this out with the right "pleasure", I guess I'd have to find a man who think the same way... One who would love to plump up a bit, who turns on by a little teasing, one who loves belly-rubs and would live out hot fantasies ;-)
> 
> Even though this is a small forum, we're all thinking different. Some take it like a fetish, and others like a lifestyle, etc.



Scandi sounds so sexy, just the kind of woman that mirrors my fantasies. If I were wealthy, I would go to Denmark and try to seduce her! :smitten:


----------

